
Drag tabs to get a side-by-side view in Chrome - duck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn97WbalJwM
======
duck
I didn't know about this and after sharing with some others who didn't know I
thought I would pass it along to HN. This is a great way to read a story on HN
and view the comments at the same time. You can click and drag a link to the
other window to open it.

------
TallGuyShort
Very nice feature, I didn't know about it. Thanks a lot for sharing! Hands-
down, my favorite feature in Windows 7 is the ability to drag a window to the
screen edges for a similar effect.

